#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  NIT Delhi btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## amos.0119

*NIT Delhi Year of Establishment:** 2010.

NIT Delhi Affiliation: Deemed Government Institute.

Mode Of Admission: JEE Mains.

Connectivity:
Nearest Airport : Indira Gandhi International Airport, Delhi
Distance from Airport :18km
Nearest Railway Station : New Delhi Railway Station
Distance from Railway Station : 22km


NIT Delhi Branches In Engineering:
Computer Science and EngineeringElectrical and Electronics EngineeringElectronics and Communication Engineering
NIT Delhi Cut Off 2013-2014(open and closed ranking):


CSE..............GE........HOMESTATE..........8147
CSE..............GE........OTHERSTATE.........42
CSE..............OBC.......HOMESTATE..........29183
CSE..............OBC.......OTHERSTATE.........796
CSE..............OBC.......OTHERSTATE.........142731
CSE..............SC........HOMESTATE..........74536
CSE..............SC........OTHERSTATE.........42712
CSE..............ST........HOMESTATE..........178250
CSE..............ST........OTHERSTATE.........73825
ECE..............GE........HOMESTATE..........9952
ECE..............GE........OTHERSTATE.........5858
ECE..............GE........OTHERSTATE.........76729
ECE..............OBC.......HOMESTATE..........40583
ECE..............OBC.......OTHERSTATE.........12595
ECE..............SC........HOMESTATE..........102519
ECE..............SC........OTHERSTATE.........50591
ECE..............ST........OTHERSTATE.........80151
ECE..............GE........HOMESTATE..........10967
EEE..............GE........OTHERSTATE.........6690
EEE..............GE........HOMESTATE..........487893
EEE..............OBC.......HOMESTATE..........32283
EEE..............OBC.......OTHERSTATE.........12894
EEE..............SC........HOMESTATE..........91121
EEE..............SC........OTHERSTATE.........41204
EEE..............ST........HOMESTATE..........220690
EEE..............ST........OTHERSTATE.........50066


Fee Structure:
Tuition Fee.....................................................17,500/-per semester (I to VIII Semester)


One Time Admission Fees
Admission Fee...............................................250/-
Identity Card.................................................100/-
Institute Development Contribution...............8,000/-
Security Deposit............................................5,000/-
Total(Rs.)......................................................13350/-


Annual Fee:
Medical Fee..................................................1,000/-
Student Club.................................................300/-
Games Fee....................................................300/-
Student Magazine & Library fund	..............1,200/-
Student Aid fund / Welfare fund....................240/-
Maintenance of computer.............................1,400/-
Total(Rs.)......................................................4,440/-


Hostel Charges
Hostel Security (Refundable).........................10,000/-
Mess Security (Refundable)..........................10,000/-
Admission Fee (One Time)................................500/-
Sanitation.........................................................500/-
Common Room & Cultural Fund.....................1,000/-
Room Rent......................................................2,500/-
Electricity & Water Charges............................5,000/-
Maintenance charges.......................................5,00/-
Mess Establishment...........................................500/-
Total(Rs.)........................................................10,000/-

PLACEMENTS : First batch to pass out in 2014

NIT Delhi Campus & Intra Facilities:
Since inception of NIT Delhi, for the first two years the academic activities were carried out at NIT Warangal, the mentor institute for NIT Delhi. From the current academic year (2012-2013), Govt.of Delhi has provided temporary space at Integrated Institute of Technology,Sector-9, Dwarka ,Delhi. NIT Delhi has started its operations at the temporary site with effect from June 2012. It is likely to continue its activities at Dwarka till its permanent building comes up at an identified site in Delhi in next 23 years.




*





  Similar Threads: Delhi Technical Campus, Bahadurgarh  btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: NSIT Delhi btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: IIT Delhi btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, fee, placements, hostel & campus facilities USIT Delhi btech admission 2014,cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities DTU Delhi btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

